
The wealthier you get, the less social you are. Here’s why it matters - abhi3
http://www.vox.com/2016/5/5/11578994/income-friends-family
======
blue_dinner
We have bred a culture of anger and jealousy toward anyone with money. The
mainstream media is responsible for this as much as many of the politicians
that don't believe a person should be able to obtain any sort of wealth.

It's no surprise that the wealthy don't really want to socialize with people
that have less money.

